# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndonje ide per te surprizuar nje shoqe

## angel-anna

Kete te diel nje shoqe imja ka ditelindje.Ajo ka organizuar nje mbremje ne nje lokal dhe ka ftuar disa shoqe, por pasi ajo mbush 18 une dua t'i bej nje surprize por nuk kam ndonje ide briliante.Tani nese ju mundeni te me ndihmoni dhe mund te me jepni ndonje ide do tu jem shume mirenjohese.

ME RESPEKT ANNA

----------


## mia@

Fto ndonje kengetar, aktor, ndonje djale qe ka qejf ajo. :arushi:

----------


## angel-anna

vetem me ia sjell chris brown tjetri e ka aty :P

----------


## stern

> Kete te diel nje shoqe imja ka ditelindje.Ajo ka organizuar nje mbremje ne nje lokal dhe ka ftuar disa shoqe, por pasi ajo mbush 18 une dua t'i bej nje surprize por nuk kam ndonje ide briliante.Tani nese ju mundeni te me ndihmoni dhe mund te me jepni ndonje ide do tu jem shume mirenjohese.
> 
> ME RESPEKT ANNA


*Anna grumbullo ca foto te ndryshme te shoqes tende dhe be nje kolazh,cdo foto me nje komentar(humori),eshte personale dhe mbetet gjithmon ne kujtese
Me Respekt
Stern*

----------


## [Perla]

Si perfundim çfare i bere ?

----------


## stella stellina

bjeri te dashurin.....hidhni ca fishek zjarre dhe kendoni nje kenge te bukur te gjithe bashke....ama edhe nji leter mallengjyese nga na jote do ishte shum e bukur...prsh ta flm per shoqerine e saj..ti tregoje sa e vlerson e keshtu me rradhe

----------


## fattlumi

Thirre te shtunen ne telefon ,dhe thuaj se neser do te te bej nje surprize

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po ti edi se cfare ka qef ajo mundou tja plotcosh deshiren...
ajo e festoka ne lokal
se une me gjith motren e shoqes time (ajo e festoj ne shpi) i mbushem nji dhom plot me tullumbaca te fryr(na ka dal shpirti tu i fry :ngerdheshje: ) dhe aty brenda ne i kishim mcefur dhuratat ajo duhet ti gjenet po me sy mbyllur ja vleu qe u lodhem icik kemi vdek tu qesh dhe ajo nuk e ka harruar deri snonte se ka nja 4 vjet ky muabet...kjo gje nuk esht se behte cdo vit esht nji gje qe mbahet mend :ngerdheshje: 

vitin qe kaloj pershembull kemi lujt ca lojna ajo duet ti fitonte qe te merte dhuratat se per ndryshe nuk merte gje :shkelje syri: ...edhe ket e kam pergatit une dhe motra saj ishte gje e bukur dhe e kemi mare me kamera se nuk mbashim dot te qeshurat se duhet te benta gjera qe ajo i kishte inat...

----------

